# ngb-bt session



## florianwagner (18. September 2005)

da sich ja etliche trialer nächsten samstag nach nbg begeben wärs doch cool wenn man mal ne geile session aufmachen könnte. ich hab grad mit dem ecols gesprochen, der wohl auch kommen will und am sonntag noch in bayreuth fahren  wollte. 
also schreibt mal wer alles kommen will und wo und wann treffpunkt ist...


----------



## ecols (19. September 2005)

joa.. werde wohl in nbg am start sein.. in BT natürlich auch.. als local ja ne Pflicht 
Ergo in Bt ist ein guide am start.
start ist irgendwann Sonntag mittags (in BT)..
Wie siehts in NBG aus? schon was konkret?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (19. September 2005)

vorsicht vor dem guide... der leitet euch nur von dönerbude zu dönerbude...

ich stelle mich für die ambitionierten unter euch als alternativguide zur wahl...

und nein eine schwampel wirds mit mir nicht geben


----------



## trialsrider (19. September 2005)

Bei mir steht es noch nicht 100% fest ob ich kommen kann.
Ist ja auch ziemlich weit von hier. Und wenn ich komme dann weiss
ich nicht ob ich mein Bike mitnehmen kann. Wäre natürlich super geil wenn
aber das kommt halt drauf an mit welchem Gefährt wir reisen würden.
Werde mich dann aber melden wenn ich genaueres weiss!   

Gruß
trialsrider


----------



## Ray (19. September 2005)

hab hier ein aufgebautes devil am start falls du ohne bike kommen willst


----------



## biketrialer (19. September 2005)

also nürnberg wär ich am start, 
diesen samstag (24.9.05)
würd dann halt sehen das ich so 11 uhr da bin......?
toto


----------



## tobsen (19. September 2005)

jo toto, dann seh ma uns ja mal wieder  

muss nur gucken wie ich hinkomm, hab kein Auto zur verfürgung...


----------



## AcaPulco (19. September 2005)

Erm diesen Samstag ist verdammt schlecht! Da ist District Ride in Nürnberg. Da is alles voll. Und wer guided bidde? Der Michi, der Sascha? Oder wer?

Also Woche drauf wäre glaube ich echt gscheider, weil ich mir den District Ride wirklich anschaun wollt.

http://www.redbulldistrictride.com/ <- für alle die es net kennen.

Das wird abgehn. Mit trialn is da für mich ned viel und ich wollt eigentlich scho mit. Wenn ich scho hier wohn.


----------



## tobsen (19. September 2005)

AcaPulco schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist District Ride in Nürnberg.



des is ja grad der witz an der gschichte... is doch geil, wenn n paar bikebegeisterte Zuschauer da sin...

sascha kann guiden, und wenn der nich da is, dann findet sich schon n local.

und zur not mach ich den guide, bin ja auch schon des öfteren in NBG unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## biketrialer (19. September 2005)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> jo toto, dann seh ma uns ja mal wieder
> 
> muss nur gucken wie ich hinkomm, hab kein Auto zur verfürgung...



das mein ich aber auch!! ich freu mich auch drauf mit dir ma wieder zu trialen, ham uns ja ewig nicht gesehen!!
und das du mit den chris mitbringst damit der ma auf andere gedanken kommt   
mir isses egal, kann die nächsten 2 samstage!!
toto


----------



## tobsen (19. September 2005)

Mr. Trial schrieb:
			
		

> das mein ich aber auch!! ich freu mich auch drauf mit dir ma wieder zu trialen, ham uns ja ewig nicht gesehen!!
> und das du mit den chris mitbringst damit der ma auf andere gedanken kommt
> mir isses egal, kann die nächsten 2 samstage!!
> toto



keine ahnung was der chris jetz macht, hat sich ewig nich gemeldet und besucht allein geile trial events ohne was zu sagen...

tja...

cu @ saarbrücken  äh.. Nürnberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (19. September 2005)

Ray schrieb:
			
		

> hab hier ein aufgebautes devil am start falls du ohne bike kommen willst



Geil vielen Dank für das Angebot ist echt nett!
Werde mich melden falls ichs schaffe zu kommen!   
Wäre bestimm lustig mit euch ausm Süden und so.....


----------



## sensiminded (20. September 2005)

jawoll - nbg bin ich auf jeden fall dabei, aber am sonntag wollt ich eigentlich nah dresden zum contest(halt nur zusehen)!

@tobsen: na das wär doch mal was, schon lange her das wir mal gefahren sind! zieh mal den chris sein finger aus seinen pops! wie siehts mit uli aus-hoffe der ist auch am start?!?

@ray: vielleicht können wir das mit dem booster da auch gleich erledigen!


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (20. September 2005)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> aber am sonntag wollt ich eigentlich nah dresden zum contest(halt nur zusehen)!



odm dresden fällt leider aus


----------



## sensiminded (20. September 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> odm dresden fällt leider aus



 arschgelapp!?!


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (20. September 2005)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> arschgelapp!?!



ohne scheiss! es ist traurig ,aber wahr


----------



## sensiminded (20. September 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> ohne scheiss! es ist traurig ,aber wahr



das heist die chemnitzer buben setzen sich am we in zug und sind mit in nbg oder bt dabei oder beides!

wieso fällt es aus???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (20. September 2005)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> wieso fällt es aus???



also der robi hat mir halt gesagt das es ausfällt,weshalb kann er vllt. erklären,ich weiß nur das es ausfällt.  

wegen der session und chemnitzer beteiligung muss ich mal mit meinen chemnitzer homies reden  

bock hab ich auf jeden und da odm ausfällt hab ich eigentlich auch zeit....


----------



## AcaPulco (21. September 2005)

Naja, dann viel spass, ich werd District Ride helfen und kucken.


----------



## sensiminded (22. September 2005)

samstag - nbg - wann genau und wo????????????????


----------



## ecols (23. September 2005)

Ich würde vorschlagen dass wir uns am Hauptbahnhof treffen. Wann: Na so gegen 1 oder 2?


----------



## ecols (23. September 2005)

soo.. also bayreuth trifft würzburg um 1 am HBF..
wär cool wenn auch munich am start wär um die zeit..


in Bt ist start übrigens so um 2 halb 3.. wer da interesse hat pmme mir


----------



## AcaPulco (23. September 2005)

Ich bin Streckenposten beim District Ride, ich komm net. Nur zur Info


----------



## Ray (25. September 2005)




----------



## isah (25. September 2005)

der coust sieht absolut fett aus   

wie hoch ist der sidehop?

//EDIT: bei dem sidehop, ist der lenker über oder neben der kante? Ich hab da grad probleme mit..


----------



## Cryo-Cube (25. September 2005)

ohh man echt, ich muss mir mal schwer den  Sidehop vornehmen... hab ich bis jetzt total vernachlässigt.
Geht nicht mal was über Knie höhe.. schon lächerlich lol


----------



## Ray (25. September 2005)

den sidehop hab ich nicht geschafft... fand das bild nur ganz gut... der sidehop von rome war so ca. 90cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sensiminded (25. September 2005)

na das ging fix mit den bildern! 
muss nur noch das video so schnell fertig werden  

geiles we in nbg und bt   grüße nochmal an alle beteiligten


----------



## 525Rainer (25. September 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> ohh man echt, ich muss mir mal schwer den  Sidehop vornehmen... hab ich bis jetzt total vernachlässigt.
> Geht nicht mal was über Knie höhe.. schon lächerlich lol



damit kannst du ihn 3mal so hoch wie ich.. vermute ich, weil ich hab ihn noch gar nicht probiert.
coole fotos. die fahrer auf echo und koxx hat der andi87 fahren sehn..

hier meine fotos vom event falls es jemanden interessiert was da los war: (vorsicht, kein trial!!!)
http://www.extremzertifikator.de/E28/dr01.jpg 
durchnummeriert bis dr12.jpg


----------



## AcaPulco (26. September 2005)

Ah, haben die beiden euch noch gefunden. Wart ihr am Cine. Hatte sie von der Burg aus zu euch runter geschickt. Ich hoffe es doch, das sie euch getroffen haben. Wehe ihr kommt nochmal nach Nürnberg wenn ich net da bin.

Wer war eigentlich nun Führer?


----------



## sensiminded (26. September 2005)

auf jeden fall war es kein östereicher


----------



## Ray (26. September 2005)

lol...


mir fällt auf alex dass gar keine bilder von Dir dabei sind.. das ist immer das leid des fotografierenden... das nächste mal knips ich

ich versuche aber die clips noch diese woche online zu stellen


----------



## sensiminded (27. September 2005)

ja bei mir sieht das eh immer alles komisch aus auf bildern-ist vielleicht besser so


----------



## Ray (27. September 2005)

also das vid von deinem 4 stufen sidehop ist aber echt geil... ich lade das zeug bald mal hoch


----------



## sensiminded (27. September 2005)

hatte gestern auch mal versucht bei engodidee.nl nen vid von we hochzuladen, aber irgendwie hat sich das ewig in die länge gezogen. hatte es dann abgebrochen, dachte es hing! kann das ja auch mal auf cd machen wenn wir uns mal wieder sehen.


----------



## Ray (27. September 2005)

ja oder so... dann kannst du es auch unkomprimiert haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (27. September 2005)

bei engeodeliteretiio denk ich auch immer dass es stecken geblieben is aber das hat schon seine richtigkeit, nich etwa dass da ein hochladebalken kommt oder so, nein, es läppert einfach vor sich hin und irgendwann is dein vid oben


----------



## sensiminded (29. September 2005)

gut dann sollte man das wohl mal über nacht laufen lassen!


----------



## sensiminded (13. Oktober 2005)

bt dieses wochenende????

also ich hätte ja lust am wochenende mal wieder in bayreuth zu trialen!

@ray/ecols:   wie siehts bei euch beiden aus? hättet ihr einen freien nachmittag zur verfügung?


----------



## Ray (13. Oktober 2005)

klappt schon. such dir einen tag aus


----------



## MajorScar (14. Oktober 2005)

sonntag 

Fr-Sa bin ich on the run

der max fahrer


----------



## AcaPulco (14. Oktober 2005)

Schade... diese Woche hät ich sogar Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sensiminded (14. Oktober 2005)

sonntag klingt gut!
würde fast sagen, dass wir uns schon kurz vorm mittag treffen!?!
na schön, wer würde noch alles kommen? der flo bestimmt, der war leetztens schon nicht da!


----------



## Ray (14. Oktober 2005)

bin mit dabei kurz vor mittag geht auch klar


----------



## ecols (15. Oktober 2005)

der schranzmann ist auch am start.. nur mein brüderlein wird probleme haben her zu kommen..
schade eigentlich.. obwohl.. alex?


----------



## Ray (15. Oktober 2005)

ja aben alex. das liegt doch auf dem weg


----------



## MajorScar (16. Oktober 2005)

Sonntag


----------



## MajorScar (16. Oktober 2005)




----------



## ecols (16. Oktober 2005)

du solltest die zeiten noch mla überprüfen 

wir sind endlich auch gut angekommen..


----------



## Ray (16. Oktober 2005)

hey coole pics flo!

v.a. das eine vom michi


----------



## MajorScar (16. Oktober 2005)

Das am Brunnen was ein bisschen dunkel ist?

Das gefällt mir auch am besten


----------

